# What to use for brown spots in the lawn from our dog??



## LnJsdad (Jun 13, 2010)

So have two straight summers of brown spots from the dog, I have given up on what to do next. I have tried plant foods etc.  What do you gents recommend to use???????


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2010)

If it is your dog, there is a dietary enzyme you can add to their food to stop making brown spots in the grass. If it is not your dog, a .22 cal bullet works pretty good to stop the spots! Just kidding on the last...I love animals, was a former police dog trainer, and my life revolves around animals! 

Other than that, wetting the grass immediately after a dog gets to it would be your only other option.


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 14, 2010)

havasu said:


> If it is your dog, there is a dietary enzyme you can add to their food to stop making brown spots in the grass. If it is not your dog, a .22 cal bullet works pretty good to stop the spots! Just kidding on the last...I love animals, was a former police dog trainer, and my life revolves around animals!
> 
> Other than that, wetting the grass immediately after a dog gets to it would be your only other option.


 

Gonna see the vet at the end of the week. Will ask then about the enzyme.  Didn't think it was actually the dogs problem. Just figured she had power piss. lol


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 26, 2010)

ok, it is the dog.  The vet ordered us some stuff to give her to stop the spots.


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

You can give your dog a supplement like 'Naturvet Grass Saver' that is designed to neutralize the nitrogen in the urine. This will help to stop your dog making brown spots in your lawn.


----------

